# man city? champions



## thingymajig (13 May 2012)

well done to you blues,enjoy the moment just like Blackburn Rovers had the chance to THAT ONE TIME.


----------



## logi-cat (13 May 2012)

i'm a united fan, but city deserve it as they were a better team throughout the season.


----------



## thingymajig (13 May 2012)

Yep they do,but still in my eyes GIMMIC FC.  

COME ON NEXT SEASON


----------



## sr20det (13 May 2012)

logi-cat said:
			
		

> i'm a united fan, but city deserve it as they were a better team throughout the season.



Are you not from London? Agree, i think City were the better side this season. Fergie was the better manager. Side got the trophy and rightly so. Bought?, maybe.

Gooner here, finished 3rd for what was the poor season and poor team bar RVP.  Not bad actually.


----------



## thingymajig (13 May 2012)

Lets hope RVP dont end up at the emptihad....


----------



## sr20det (13 May 2012)

thingymajig said:
			
		

> Lets hope RVP dont end up at the emptihad....



Dunno, last rumour was to United, Juve, Real?  To be fair, City would prob pay the most out of the 3.  All depends on how much they offer, lol


----------



## Alastair (13 May 2012)

I'm a blue and I genuinely thought we'd lost it. As good as united have been and still are, city were the better team this season. We've just got to win more :0) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (14 May 2012)

> We've just got to win more :0)


19 more!   
Grrrr, pains me to say this but......Well done City. What an end to a great season. Bittterly dissapointed we (Utd) missed out but credit where credits due they beat us home and away. Well done. Roll on next season! 
P.s Barton deserves a season long ban at the least! Disgrace.


----------



## sWozzAres (14 May 2012)

Barton is disgraceful, but very entertaining 

I don't think the premiership was up to it's usual standard this year. The lower teams are stronger but the higher teams are weaker. Performance in Europe tells it's own story. Man Utd's defence has been poor by their own standards. Chelsea were terrible once they started on this "3 year plan", but got back to their usual self once "last years plan" was restored. I hope they win the Champions league but Bayern are very good - they were a class above Real Madrid. Arsenal had a terrible start but got it together once Van Persie took on the role of "one man team". Tottenham and Newcastle played some good stuff so need to watch them next year.

Man City deserved the title, I am a Man Utd fan and are happy with their second place but I don't think their play deserved it - it's only because the other contenders were so poor that both Manchester clubs ended up contesting the title on their own.


----------



## LondonDragon (14 May 2012)

Was hoping someone new would win it other than Man U, since Chelsea dropped out of the title race donkeys ago, Villas-Boas tried to change the club to quick and kicked himself in the butt! I am looking forward to next Saturday 

Was a roller coaster ride those last few minutes when the United fans thought it was in the bag and then City did to them what they did to Bayern Munich in the CL final a few years ago! 

Chelsea for the title next season that's for sure


----------



## sWozzAres (14 May 2012)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Chelsea for the title next season that's for sure



Can't see it - unless they buy.

To be fair to Boas, he fazed out the older players because they weren't  part of his 3 year plan. They would be passed their best in 3 years. So he started a rebuilding phase that means the club has to go back before they can go forward. All Di'Matteo did was restore the older players, which also restored some self belief but those players aren't getting any younger!


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (14 May 2012)

I don`t find Barton entertaining, the guy is dangerous. He`s a criminal. He gets paid an obscene amount of money to play for a club who`s fans deserve more from their players. Time, and time again he`s in the spot light for all the wrong reasons, it`s only a matter of time before another major incident.

My son is almost 7 he recently joined his first club, he starts playing competitive in September. All he thinks about at the minute is football. He watched that incident yesterday and he laughed when Barton assaulted Tevez, and then Aguero (Mini Red) I asked him why he was laughing “Because it`s City Dad” See where I`m coming from? These players are role models and should act accordingly. IMO

I agree with you about the top teams underperforming this season but it`s still been  entertaining nevertheless, some memorable moments from 2011/2012. 
Uniteds 8-2 victory over Arsenal. Scholes return. Henrys return, AVB, Suarez Gate, Tevez going AWOL, Muamba, RVP completing a whole season, Crouch`s goal, Cisses Goal, and *Coughs* City winning the league.  

Can`t wait for next season. But until then come on Woy, and come on England…..


----------



## logi-cat (14 May 2012)

Swansea City Champions League next season. You heard it here first


----------



## sWozzAres (14 May 2012)

Quetzalcoatl said:
			
		

> My son is almost 7 he recently joined his first club, he starts playing competitive in September. All he thinks about at the minute is football. He watched that incident yesterday and he laughed when Barton assaulted Tevez, and then Aguero (Mini Red) I asked him why he was laughing “Because it`s City Dad” See where I`m coming from? These players are role models and should act accordingly. IMO



Fair point, but kids also need role models that show them how not to behave. Barton is a great example! He is showing kids that this type of behaviour is distasteful and get's you sent off. Barton is teaching kids how not to behave which is just as important as other players teaching them how to.


----------



## sr20det (14 May 2012)

RVP to sign a new contract, Arsene to actually replace Fabregas and Nasri by spending some dosh. Podolski already signed.  M'Villa on route.

Title contenders, COYG


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (14 May 2012)

Nice analogy. It`s Barton`s whole attitude that stinks though and not just on the field. Look at the kid he beat half to death in Liverpool, and the trainee at city who’s eye he stubbed his cigar out in.  He`s a thug!
Comments from his Twitter last night. 'Still not my proudest moment but who gives a f***, we are safe..........and that is all that matters.' 
No remorse, or guilt. You`ve got to be a good role model on and off the pitch.

I agree that kids need to know how NOT to behave on the pitch, but from a parental point of view I would prefer this to be through good coaching and good honest values rather than witnessing some Physco go in two footed with studs up on a Saturday afternoon ending the carer of either a professional or amateur footballer.   




> RVP to sign a new contract, Arsene to actually replace Fabregas and Nasri by spending some dosh. Podolski already signed. M'Villa on route. Title contenders, COYG



Looking forward to seeing Podolski play in the Prem. Great signing for you. Hopefully for the Gooners he will be a good enough reason for RVP to sign an extension. I have thoroughly enjoyed watching him play this year, he`s been a machine and glad I picked him for fantasy football at the start before his price soared!  Thought the chase for M`villa had gone cold?
United need to invest in the middle of the park. Can`t rely on The Ginger Ninja for ever? We`ve been linked with M`villa also?


----------



## sWozzAres (14 May 2012)

logi-cat said:
			
		

> Swansea City Champions League next season. You heard it here first


Yeah and Balotelli will be the players player of the year


----------



## sr20det (14 May 2012)

Quetzalcoatl said:
			
		

> Nice analogy. It`s Barton`s whole attitude that stinks though and not just on the field. Look at the kid he beat half to death in Liverpool, and the trainee at city who’s eye he stubbed his cigar out in.  He`s a thug!
> Comments from his Twitter last night. 'Still not my proudest moment but who gives a f***, we are safe..........and that is all that matters.'
> No remorse, or guilt. You`ve got to be a good role model on and off the pitch.
> 
> ...



Was listening to Talk Sport last week, and apparently its a done deal, well awaiting the end of season and 3rd spot to be finalised, and season to actually end in France. Another week to ours, and then the announcement will be made so i am told/read.  But according to the french journalist, it was a done deal.
M'Villa is going to be an Arsenal player, get in


----------



## dw1305 (14 May 2012)

Hi all,
I didn't really care who won, but I'm pleased for Man City's fans as they have had a lot to put up with over the years. Personally as a Hereford United fan (you've got to support the team you actually went to watch as a kid) I'm still in mourning.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Garuf (15 May 2012)

http://mrjimmycorkhill.blogspot.co.uk/2 ... n.html?m=1 
Not a big follower of football except for internationals but I can honestly say the above link sums up my feeling towards the troglodyte Barton far more eloquently than I ever could.


----------

